# Too many hybrids?



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I love how easy they are to hit. And broke down and added a 5hybrid and a 2hybrid to replace my 5wood and 5iron.

So now I have Driver, 3 wood, 2,3,4 and 5 hybrid! I feel silly with all these forgiving clubs but it has made me feel more confident and I hit them better than the 5wood and 5iron.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I don't think it matters how many hybrids you carry as long as they help you out. Its like the different types of putters, if you can putt better w/ a long putter why carry a regular putter?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Have to agree with Topflite, carrying conventional clubs when you can hit hybrids better is giving in to convention over a good game. Largest iron I have in my bag is a 5 iron, and I'm looking around for a hybrid to replace it. If hybrids make your golfing life easier and your game more confident, then use them and to H**L with convention, its your score card.

Del


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Totally agree with both comments. Use whatever club that helps you in the game. There is nothing wrong with that.

My wife has problem maintaining consistency with her long irons. She started with the Baffler DWS and now is very happy with her longer shots. She has recently added one more TM hybrid to her set.

 if you golfing buddies actually say you are silly, show them your scorecard...:laugh:


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, nothin' wrong with it at all


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I carry 2 or 3 hybrids, depending on my mood.... And I don't give a rat's behind what anyone else thinks about it. :cheeky4:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> I carry 2 or 3 hybrids, depending on my mood.... And I don't give a rat's behind what anyone else thinks about it. :cheeky4:


I totally agree. I carry a 3 wood and 3 hybrids, but that 3 wood is always considered to be a club I might do without. Being able to hit it 220 while I hit my Callaway 3H 205 doesn't really make me worry over the fairway wood. I figure I hit it only twice a round, so there's not much to lose considering I can't get to the par 5's in two where I play anyway.

Since I'm not going to be hitting anything for a long time, it almost doesn't matter now.


----------

